# Is it bad to buy discontinued products?



## PhotoFrenzie (Feb 28, 2012)

Just wondering if it was bad to buy discontinued lenses. I was looking at a Nikon 17-50 2.8 and found one for a decent price, but im pretty sure that the lens is discontinued. Should I still buy it?


----------



## DorkSterr (Feb 28, 2012)

No it just means you cant get it any more, there's nothing wrong with discontinued products.


----------



## Garbz (Feb 29, 2012)

Just because a product is old doesn't mean it's crap. Products don't get worse with age. If it suits your purpose then buy it.


----------



## KmH (Feb 29, 2012)

Lenses have a much longer product cycle than camera bodies do.

Lenses also don't depreciate as quickly as camera bodies do.

Not only can you buy still new, with full warranty, discontinued gear that is still in stock, you can save even more buying refurbished or used gear.


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 29, 2012)

Garbz said:


> Just because a product is old doesn't mean it's crap........



And some times, "New and improved" isn't improved.


----------



## chuasam (Feb 29, 2012)

No, discontinued products are discontinued because they run out of fairy dust. The reason L lenses and Nikon's N-glass is so expensive is because of the presence of embedded fairy dust. The fairy dust makes the pictures so much better.


----------



## imagemaker46 (Feb 29, 2012)

It's usually the same product with a few minor tweeks.  I'm still using a 70-200 2.8 that is 11 years old.  The difference between mine and a brand new one, apart from a few minor changes, is the new one isn't beat up.


----------



## jwbryson1 (Feb 29, 2012)

chuasam said:


> No, discontinued products are discontinued because they run out of fairy dust. The reason L lenses and Nikon's N-glass is so expensive is because of the presence of embedded fairy dust. The fairy dust makes the pictures so much better.



This is fascinating. I had no idea!


----------



## chuasam (Feb 29, 2012)

jwbryson1 said:


> chuasam said:
> 
> 
> > No, discontinued products are discontinued because they run out of fairy dust. The reason L lenses and Nikon's N-glass is so expensive is because of the presence of embedded fairy dust. The fairy dust makes the pictures so much better.
> ...


Oh it is absolutely true - I made it up myself. The better brands use Pixie dust instead. The MP on your camera stands for MegaPixies.


----------



## Derrel (Feb 29, 2012)

chuasam said:


> No, discontinued products are discontinued because they run out of fairy dust. The reason L lenses and Nikon's N-glass is so expensive is because of the presence of embedded fairy dust. The fairy dust makes the pictures so much better.



Sounds like somebody got in to some angel dust...lol...

Discontinued products--sometimes they are actually BETTER than newer products which have been cheapened in order to yield increased profit margins. Sometimes miniaturization, or the actual "name" of a product can cause the product to no longer be competitive in the marketplace; for example, the Speedotron 405 and 805 Black Line power packs have recently been discontinued...it seems that with more and more consumers coming in to the marketplace, they just look at the "number" and think, "Oh, those must not be very powerful." Why? Paul C. Buff, and so many other monolight makers basically "doubling" the ACTUAL Watt-seconds to arrive at the "name" of their products. Never mind that a 400 Watt-second pop from a Speedotron 805 at half power has as much actual flash output as, say a 1200 Watt-second "Brand X" monolight pop...Seedotron recently dropped the 405 and 805 in favor of a "1000" model power supply...gotta' keep up with the times...

When the Nikon D3s is discontinued, for example, it will still be an awesome camera choice for many people...we see the same thing all the time when "newer, more expensive, and higher profit margin stuff" hits the shelves with regularity.


----------



## Mach0 (Feb 29, 2012)

Derrel said:
			
		

> Sounds like somebody got in to some angel dust...lol...
> 
> Discontinued products--sometimes they are actually BETTER than newer products which have been cheapened in order to yield increased profit margins. Sometimes miniaturization, or the actual "name" of a product can cause the product to no longer be competitive in the marketplace; for example, the Speedotron 405 and 805 Black Line power packs have recently been discontinued...it seems that with more and more consumers coming in to the marketplace, they just look at the "number" and think, "Oh, those must not be very powerful." Why? Paul C. Buff, and so many other monolight makers basically "doubling" the ACTUAL Watt-seconds to arrive at the "name" of their products. Never mind that a 400 Watt-second pop from a Speedotron 805 at half power has as much actual flash output as, say a 1200 Watt-second "Brand X" monolight pop...Seedotron recently dropped the 405 and 805 in favor of a "1000" model power supply...gotta' keep up with the times...
> 
> When the Nikon D3s is discontinued, for example, it will still be an awesome camera choice for many people...we see the same thing all the time when "newer, more expensive, and higher profit margin stuff" hits the shelves with regularity.



Speaking of speedotron, I've been keeping tabs on eBay for some stuff. They confuse the hell out of me lol. When it's time for a purchase, I will pm you lol.


----------



## Derrel (Feb 29, 2012)

Mach0 said:
			
		

> Speaking of speedotron, I've been keeping tabs on eBay for some stuff. They confuse the hell out of me lol. When it's time for a purchase, I will pm you lol.



Okay, sure thing bud. No problem.


----------



## Patrice (Feb 29, 2012)

PhotoFrenzie said:


> I was looking at a Nikon 17-50 2.8 and found one for a decent price, but im pretty sure that the lens is discontinued.



Tamron has a 17-50, Nikon has a 17-55 and it is still a current product.


----------



## Ricky21 (Feb 29, 2012)

I finally purchased a Canon 70-200mm f/2.8 IS I, which has been replace by the IS II.  I love love love the lens.  (found it on eBay brand new)


----------

